# Calling all asians (goggle question)



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

joeydzzle said:


> I'm looking for goggles for my gf but she's asian and has no bridge. I know companys like oakley have "asian fit" goggles and i believe spy is pretty good around the nose. does anyone know any good goggles that are designed for people in my gfs perdicament?


i asked that very question a little while ago:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/7784-small-female-asian-fit-goggles.html


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

my bad please delete


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

joeydzzle said:


> my bad please delete


no prob on my behalf, the more answers the better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

spy orbits have been kind to my flat face


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I have Anon Helix, Spy Zeds and Uvex Superstars. They all fit fine with no problem at the nose, but the Uvex ones help at lot for periphial vision (I have a problem with the other goggles sort of blocking out my view sideways)


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

For all Asian Fit Goggles from Oakley, the only difference is the nose padding. If you compare a std and an asian fit version, look at the foam around the nose. You'll see that the Asian fit's foam is a lot thicker. It basically fills the gap created from the lack of a bridge. The good thing is that all the lenses are interchangable between the reg and asian fit goggles of the same series.

As for the Spy's, my wife had the Spy Comet's and they did a pretty good job of sealing up around the nose. She prefers her Stockholms though...


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

and i think i made a mistake.

i bought std oakley stockholms off of tramdock for 50 bucks. I didnt' realize that there was a different version with the "asian fit" does anyone know if there is a really noticable difference between the std and the asian fit? if so, does anyone wanna buy these off of me


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I would let your gf try them out first. There might be a gap, or it might be fine... The difference is noticable if you're comparing the 2. The foam at the nose is a lot thicker. Again, that's the only difference. I suggest try going to an Oakley store. Most other places don't stock the asian fit goggles at all. You can compare the 2 at the store and try them on... Good luck!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Like they said, the Oakley Racist Fit has thicker foam padding on the bridge of the nose to fill in the gap. That's the one you want.


----------

